# Ashblonde's Thread



## ashblonde (Jun 22, 2008)

*Moderator's note: *This thread is dedicated to the fans of Ashblonde (who also has written as Ashley). She has not yet designated any specific tales as representative of her work.

The author's stories may be accessed by using the search function, keyword Ashblonde. We recommend conducting author searches from the full library bar, located here.

Posts to this thread by fans will be automatically forwarded to Ashblonde, who like any author always appreciates recognition. If you as a fan post to this thread and have your thread response forwarding enabled you will receive copies of all future posts to this thread, including messages from Ashblonde.


----------



## ashblonde (Sep 10, 2008)

So... first off, I'm actually a female 

Lately I've been using my username _Ashblonde_ on my stories to avoid confusion with other lovely and undoubtedly more prolificly posting Ashleys...

My story links around here...

Her Majesty

One Night

Soft Thrill

Dear Suzanne

Long Journey Home

The Night Carly Met Shane

Wish

And the old stories area has some of my past writings listed under Ashley.

So, hey, thanks for the thread - I'm honored to be included :bow:


----------



## Observer (Sep 10, 2008)

Whoops - gender adjustment made in initial post. Sorry!


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 27, 2009)

*BUMP ... Because you rock and you deserve it. :bow::bow:

I love good BHM/FFA stories, which are much harder to find than BBW stories, and you never fail to deliver. So thanks!!!

Too bad this can't be your full time career. I would buy your books! *.


----------



## ashblonde (Jun 30, 2009)

Awww, thanks ESPY  I would love to write sexy stories for a living but it's also nice that Dims is here to be able to share them freely with an audience that appreciates them. (And nice to know there are other girls who think like me!)

And, I've just added another installment to my latest story - One Good Man.

Cheers!


----------



## GrowingBoy (Jul 2, 2009)

As a long time reader and admirer of your work, I wanted to say "Thank you."

Your stories are deeply satisfying, combining romance and passion with an FFA sensibility and a wonderful sophistication. They are also incredibly sexy 

Ashley's search for love as an FFA mirrors our own deepest desires -- to find a partner with whom we can "have it all" -- physical, emotional and spiritual compatibility. 

A toast -- to Asheblonde, whose stories rivet, uplift and sustain us. May you never tire of lifting your pen, our spirits, or our weight


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 3, 2009)

Wow,GB, I'm totally blown away by your post! Thank you so much, that made my day (heck, it made my week!) 

So in return, I've updated One Good Man with the next part.

Happy 4th! :kiss2:


----------



## MickeyFFA (Jul 3, 2009)

I just wanted to say I'm totally addicted to your web page. The thing I love most about your stories is that I can read them over and over again and still find them as syntillating and enjoyable as the first time. The character depth, realistic story lines and steamy BHM scenes always combine into the perfect story. Thanks so much for sharing your talent with us here at Dims.


----------



## xxeell (Sep 7, 2009)

I love your work! :} :}


----------



## ashblonde (Jul 1, 2010)

I suppose I should update my thread with a link to my latest story, now that it's done...

The Syndicate

Thanks to the mods for maintaining this forum - its such a wonderful outlet for the writing I actually enjoy doing (as opposed to that which I do at work)


----------



## Perry White (Jul 1, 2010)

No problemo. 

Thank you writers for writing such great stories!


----------



## ashblonde (Aug 12, 2016)

I guess it's been a long time since I updated this thread with new story links, so for those who follow the bhm/ffa genre, here's a few years worth:

The Main Line
The one I took forever to write, between 2012-2015

One Good Woman
I whipped this one out in between stories, as a 'his side of the story' piece

And, the latest in progress:
On Thin Ice
Much of it is now posted, so there's not a ton left to go - but I keep thinking about little epilogue pieces to throw on at the end so it's still meandering around my head.


----------



## Xyantha Reborn (Aug 12, 2016)

I love you.

That is all.


----------

